# Under body painting and protection - what products?



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

I will be protecting the underside of my car next weekend and I'd like to know what products to use.

I need: 

Rust convertor product

Something to paint the underside with (Red oide primer?)

Underseal (planned on using hammerite underbody seal with waxoil)

This will be getting done in one day so need fairly fast drying products.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Bilt Hamber products IMO.
Hydrate 80 or Deox Gel will deal with the rust,
followed by Electrox (zinc rich primer)
A nice flexible but tough underseal over that lot and your sorted.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like to give it a good scrub with some de greaser,treat any rusty bits if needed with Jenolite or cur-rust and then just slap some waxoyl on.Not very delicate but Ive never had a car go rusty doing it.
Dont forget,if you havent got ramps - USE AXLE STANDS.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok so how's this sound.

Scrape off any old under seal with a scrapper 

clean up underneath with wire wheel and sander 

degrease 

rust killer product. Hydrate 80/kurust or similar

prime with red oxide or what?

Brush on 2 good coats of under body seal.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Only because I like it and trust it more, I'd swap RO for electrox, but that's not to say it won't work or anything!!! You use whatever you're happy using. Your method certainly seems good.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Is that primer available in brush on form? As whatever i use needs to be brushed on. thought about acid etch but i assume that has to be sprayed?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Funny you mention that, only last week I asked the Bilt Hamber man on here and he told me to get in touch with them and they could sort it. Pretty certain it's not in a pot on their site, I had a good look around, but maybe call and check?...


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

I've seen tins of u pol acid 8 primer but i was always of the impression that it had to be sprayed. I'll look into it. Thanks for your help mate.


----------



## mikey b (Sep 19, 2010)

didnt know u were on here dude


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

mikey b said:


> didnt know u were on here dude


likewise :lol:


----------



## pimpmyc250 (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the tips ... time for a visit to the motor factors


----------



## jde126hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

On my old cars i degrease, then pressure wash the underside, remove any loose rust or underseal ect,then treat any rust with jenolite gel, prime with no1 rust beater or similar. Top coat is down to preferance, i use chassis black as its fuel and tar resistant. hammerite is good but petrol or some cleaners make it go soft. Under the arches i do the same and then use black waxoil as its self healing if it gets chipped. This combo works a treat as the waxoil is easily topped up every couple of years, and the underside is easy to keep clean and salt free with a quick hose off.


----------



## atheym3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I will be doing mine with por-15. I have read reports about this stuff, and it is completely non-porous and highly chip resistant. Also hard as hell to get off, even with a grit blaster. It is also known as powder coat in a tin. The problem with hammerite and waxoil is that they chip easily, and need reapplying every so often, Waxoil, if i remember rightly is like tar, and will allow water in if stonechipped, and then the grot spreads out of sight.


----------

